# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  دوخلتي حجي بي حجي بي

## عفاف الهدى

من تراثنا القديم 
رمي الدوخلة في البحر يوم العيد 
وترديد اهزوجة معينة 
حبيت تقروها معاي واتشاركوا بها 
في مهرجان الدوخلة 
الي ما يعرف الدوخلة يتفضل مهرجان الدوخلة بسنابس 
ويشوف على ارض الواقع 
*نشيدة الدوخلة* 





*دوخلتي حجي بي حجي بي،* 


*لامن يجي حبيبي حبيبي،* 


*حبيبي راح مكة مكة،* 


*أُو مكة**المعمورة المعمورة،* 


*فيها السلاسل والذهب والنوره والنوره،* 


*حجيت بش**ييمة،* 


*راويتش قبر محمد،* 


*صلوا عليه وآله،* 


*ياليتها لومية،* 


*مزروعة في**البستان،* 


*يقشرها عبد الله،* 


*وياكلها سلمان،* 


*سلمان يابو جوخة،* 


*يمراطن**العجمان،* 


*طلوا خواتي طلوا،* 


*شوفوا البحر طميان،* 


*شوفوا شراع أبيي،* 


*ابيض**من القرطاس،* 


*شوفوا شراع العدو أسود من الطفو،* 


*عندي طوير احمر،* 


*وأسكره**بالسكر،* 


*سكر على سكر،* 


*وغضارتين صيني،* 


*يارب تهديني،* 


*وأحج بيت الله وأقرأ**الفلافيني،* 


*يا ميقعة المحلب،* 


*خليني بتدحلب،* 


*بدحلب الصواني،* 


*ياسلوقة**العيد العيد ودي أبيي بعيد أبعيد،* 


*أو حججية أوزورية،* 


*أو جيبيه**بالسلامة،* 


*سلامة الغنامة* 



*الغنامة الغنامة*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السنة ان شاء الله 

اذا كتب ويسر لنا راح نجيكم في المهرجان 

وبنتي  حافظة النشيد من الروضة

فيها شوي كلمات غير 

زي

اممم

اولاد عمي سبعة خلوني انتقي ....نقيت ليي واحد والثاني مارضي 

ركبني على جواده وداني للغري ....اشترى اليي شيلة من شيلات الزري


وفيها تكملة بس اني ناسيتها 

وان شاء الله نلتقي هناك على خير وبركة 

تسلمي خيوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيك حبيبتي نواره 
واحنا بانتظاركم 
واني ادرب بنات اخوي عليها 
لأنهم مشتركين بالنشيد 
والله يوفق الجميع 
وان شاء الله نلتقي بكم على ارض الواقع هناك

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

سلآآآآآم
مرحبا خيه عفاف الهدى 
امممم احنا اللي انقولها غير اشوي بس مو حافظتها كلها 
يعني بس يمكن التغيير في الاسم لان احنا انسميها ( اسعنه ) ههههه
اسعنتي حجي بي حجي بي 
                            لين يجي حبيبي حبيبي ،، وهكذا 
واذكر كنا انسويها يوم كنا اصغار وانروح البحر ونرميها 
ويا محلى ذيك المواقف اللي اتصير الينا ههههه 
بس الله يرحم لوول ،، الحين اندثرت هذي ما انسويها .

وهذي هديه مني لكل الاعضاااااااء 

وعليكم بالعافيه 
ومشكورين ما تقصروا لعمل الخير 
موفقين لكل خير 
تحيااااااتوووو
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا عوامية حبيبتي 
يلا تعالي احيي التراث عندنا 
اشوى عندك معلومه عنها وكنت اتماريها كمان 
بس مو كأنه دوخله احلى من اسعنه
وحلوه صورة الدوخلة الي حطيتيها 
يسلموا الحلوين

----------


## همسة ألم

ماقريت عدل ماني فاهمة
كلمات واااجد صعبة
خخخخخخ
أن شاء الرحمن أنروح في العيد 
وألتقي وياش
مثل مااااالتقيت وياش في العرس
كنت في غاية الجمال
وكان الفستان جميل 
بس يوم إنتين تلبسي زتي عليه جمالً 
عليك بالعافيه 
عفر طلعت عن الموضوع  
الموهم ,,,,
تسلمييييييييييييييي على الطرح الفله 
موفقه

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموا خيتوة ع الانشودة
لان قبل امي تنشدها لنا وماتعرفها الا للنص واحنا معاها للنص

وبصراحه اول مرة اقراها كاامل

ولاتنسينا من صور المهرجان  ازكي خيتوة

سلااام

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*مشكورة أختناعفاف الهدى على هالموضوع التاريخي الجميل و الله يكثر من أمثالكم و تحيوا ماضينا بحلاوته و زقرتته و ما يندثر لينا أصل*

*شكرا و عساكم على القوة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هموسه 
دموعه 
عمو ابو سلطان

اهلا وسهلا فيكم بموضوعي 
وان شاء الله نشوفكم على ارض الواقع 
وعيدكم مبارك

----------


## بيسان

*اممم مهرجان رااائع بمعنى الكلمه*

*متحمسه جدا لذهب الى هناك*

*بالعام الماضي اعجبني المدينة التراثيه والحرف بس ماكان عندي كام خسااره وان شااء الله نعوض هالسنة*

*حتى شفت مشرفه معانا بالمنتدى " ايلاف"* 


*ومووفقين*

----------


## احلى توته

يســـــــــــلــمـــــوووووووو ،،،

تحياتي توووته
،،،،،،

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بيسان حبيبتي

واحنا كمان موجودين هناك

اتفضلوا لا يفوتكم مره رهيب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احلى توته

يسلموا حبيبتي على المرور
اتفضلوا الدوخله معانا

----------


## حرم السيد

والله ولا اعرف عن هالموضوع شي ..! 

تخيلوا .. ! 

بارك الله فيج اختي اللي نورتيني وعلمتيني .. الحين ربطت الاشياء ( السنة اللي راحت بس سمعت عن مهرجان الدوخلة و شفت صور له بمنتدى ثاني واليوم اكتملت عندي الصورة وعرفت متى وقته وليش يسوووهـ ههههه ) 

والله لو كنت في السعودية جاااان جيت و حضرت بس خسارة .. ان شاء الله خيرها في غيرها اذا الله عطانا عمر السنين الجايهـ .. عفر امبى ارمي دوخلة حالي حال الجهال << ما رميت في طفولتي ههههه ولا اهلي علموني ان في شي جذيهـ (جزات اللي يعيش برهـ البلد) كل عمري غربهـ ! الحمدلله رب العالمين على كل حال 

 :rolleyes: 

مشكورة حبيبتي على الموضوع والله يكتب لينا ونشاركم السنين الجاية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عيدش سعيد حبيبتي 
يلا السنوات الجاية 
ولا تحسري روحش 
خذي زرعة وحطيها في علبه والا شي 
وارميها في البحر الي عندكم 
ها ها 
يسلموا حبيبتي عالمرور

----------


## MOONY

*يسلموو غلاتي
عالموضوع الحلوو
تحياتي*_
_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وتسلمي حبيبتي عالمرور الأحلى

----------


## الــــنـــاري

دوخلتي  حجي بي حجي بي
ابداع ماشاء الله عليهم اجدادنا
يالفو حاجات مادري كيف بس حلوة
وصالح المؤمن ماقصر السنة خلى الكل يعرفها
ونتي بعد خيتو ماقصرتي
يعطيك ربي الف عافية
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم لي يالناري 
فعلا وحفظتها 
ومكسره البيت كل اقولها 
ومن حطوها في فورتين 
طينتها ارفع الصوت واشيل وياهم 
حتى حفظت الحركات
لأني كنت مع الأطفال بالتريبات

----------


## أموله

سلمت يدآكـ 
...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وتسلمي اموله

----------

